# End of the year blog



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Well, I predicted that 2018 would be a more quiet year when it came to performances. It seems I have a pattern of a good number one year and few the next. This pattern has gone on for a decent while in my life. So while 2017 had a dozen performances, I only had 5 performances in 2018 All mentioned in my previous 2018 TC blogs). There may be one in Europe by a woodwind quartet before the year’s end, but it may be played in early 2019. 

But it has been interesting on the publication and recording front. The woodwind quartet I referred to above is going to record my composition and issue it on a CD in late spring 2019. I had a work for solo flute published by one company and another just notified me that my piece for euphonium and piano will be out in a few more weeks so that it can be previewed in person by dozens of euphonium players who are meeting in Washington DC come late January via a workshop the US Army Band holds. Then I just got word a few days ago that a company from Italy is willing to publish my orchestra piece that I have posted here at TC a few years back. But not to jump the gun, first I have to sign the contract once it’s sent to me. I read the contract online at their website, but they first fill out partially one and then send it to me so I can complete its filling out and then wait to see that for sure it will be released. I ahd to wait a half a year for the euphonium publication. God knows how long an orchestra piece will take.


----------



## adrien (Sep 12, 2016)

A violinist I've met a few times played your violin work (Distant Light Concerto) a number of times this year in London and on tour to Lebanon - Amalia Hall.

Congrats!


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm not the "real" Vasks, adrien. Wish I was.


----------

